# Goose Tenderloin Marsala over Linguini, Caesar Salad, and Triple Berry Zabaione for dessert



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2020)

Came back home from a recent trip waterfowl hunting. It's a big shindig/hunt/birthday party that my buddy in Kansas puts on every year. His birthday is in December as well as quite a few of his family so they throw one big party for everyone. He started inviting internet friends from a waterfowl forum and we have had fun every year so he has kept it going. Since my birthday is in December as well, hell yeah I go! We did really well on geese this year. Buddy kept saying that we need a warm up with no ice to really get into the birds. Well that happened this year. 63 Canada geese (2 banded geese), 11 ducks, 2 kegs, and a truck load of laughs! I think my cheeks will be sore for 2 weeks!

So, needless to say, when I got home with fresh meat, I had to cook some! Cousin invited me over with some friends for dinner last night so Goose Tenderloin Marsala it is!

Day 1: 35 geese






two bands on the first day:






I brought a charcuterie board for appetizers. starting left: Calabese salami,  Romano cheese, Nduja, Milano, Goose breast pastrami





Goose Tenderloin Marsala over Linguini





For Dessert, I enlisted the help of my niece to whisk the custard. She loves to bake, and I try to bake something with her every christmas so tonight was the perfect night. First, prepping the custard cups with washed berries.





Whisking the zabaione in a glass bowl over a double boiler until thick





Toasted almond slivers





The Finale...
Zabaione over Blackberries, Blue Berries, and Raspberries with Turbinado Sugar glaze and toasted Almonds.







Incredible trip, Incredible meal! Great friends to share both...I truly feel blessed!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 17, 2020)

Wow, what a gourmet game feast, great piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2020)

Congrats on a real successful hunt.  That meal is a great end to the hunt--looks mighty fine to me!!
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

Awesome great meal. But I would not of had any room for the dessert.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Dec 17, 2020)

Great looking spread! Congrats on the  successful hunt.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

Delicious looking meal. Nice work and nice hunt!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, what a gourmet game feast, great piece of work, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray!


GaryHibbert said:


> Congrats on a real successful hunt.  That meal is a great end to the hunt--looks mighty fine to me!!
> Gary


Thanks Gary!



HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome great meal. But I would not of had any room for the dessert.
> 
> Warren


Ha! Thanks Warren! We also put down 4 bottles of wine. Was an outstanding evening for sure!



Steve H said:


> Great looking spread! Congrats on the  successful hunt.



Thanks Steve!



TNJAKE said:


> Delicious looking meal. Nice work and nice hunt!



Thanks Jake!


----------



## 73saint (Dec 17, 2020)

Meal fit for a king right there!  I would KILL that marsala!  Nice work Keith!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2020)

73saint said:


> Meal fit for a king right there!  I would KILL that marsala!  Nice work Keith!


Thanks Rob!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 17, 2020)

Keith, I'm totally blown away!! Awesome post start to finish and that meal looks nothing short of amazing. Top it all off with that incredible dessert...I'd stand in line for that one buddy    Excellent job all around.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2020)

Here is the recipe I use:
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/chicken-marsala-3644736

...with a few changes. I roast 1 or 2 pods of garlic in the oven @375*F. drizzle a little olive oil over each pod, and fill the unused muffin cups with 1/4 cup of water. When the garlic is soft, peel and reserve for the sauce. I add the garlic when the sauce is finished.

After frying the goose meat, I saute 1 med. white onion in the pan, then add the mushrooms.

I thicken the sauce with about 1 TBSP. corn starch in 1/2 cup chicken stock.

I bread the meat first with 2/3 flour and 1/3 corn starch mix, then in egg wash, then in 50/50 Italian bread crumbs/Parmesan cheese fry quickly to med. doneness and remove to sheet pan. When all are fried, move to 170*F oven while you make the sauce and boil the pasta.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Keith, I'm totally blown away!! Awesome post start to finish and that meal looks nothing short of amazing. Top it all off with that incredible dessert...I'd stand in line for that one buddy    Excellent job all around.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert! I do like entertaining and cooking for people...especially those that claim they do not like wild game! I get a little satisfaction when their mind is blown away by how good it can be prepared right.
That dessert, while simple, is off the charts amazing! I highly recommend making it. Though it does take some arm endurance whisking the bowl until the zabaione tightens up. Pair it with a good Sauternes wine and it will blown your mind!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2020)

That All looks great! Especially the Chacuterie Board. You are quite the master of Dry Cured Salumi. I've never tried Njuda looks interesting ..JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 17, 2020)

Man that all looks great! Nice bounty there bet that was a good time!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2020)

Congrats on such a great hunt! That entire meal looks absolutely amazing! I love wild game and think I'd be blown away by the flavor. 

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2020)

IDS,Great hunt and awesome food !!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> That All looks great! Especially the Chacuterie Board. You are quite the master of Dry Cured Salumi. I've never tried Njuda looks interesting ..JJ


Thanks chef jimmyj, but I've only been making salami for a short time. Always room for improvement, and so many more salamis to try!! Equalizing the salami in vacbag really helped distribute the moisture evenly. The outer edge softened up and the whole salami is more uniform now..



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that all looks great! Nice bounty there bet that was a good time!


Thanks SVf! Was a really great trip! I'm looking forward to all the stuff I get to make with the meat!


Brokenhandle said:


> Congrats on such a great hunt! That entire meal looks absolutely amazing! I love wild game and think I'd be blown away by the flavor.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! Give it a whirl if ya ever get some geese...hell it is awesome with just plain ole chicken!



crazymoon said:


> IDS,Great hunt and awesome food !!!!


Thanks crazy!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2020)

Here's the zabaione recipe I used:
https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/08/seriously-italian-zabaione-zabaglione-my-way-recipe.html


----------

